# Is tails dead? [In sonic 2] its not what it seems



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Ive just played through sonic 2 again, and discovered the bad ending...
Boy is it creepy, but I dont know if its true. What do you think?

refrence:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ19n421nBc

Better Refrence:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HCQZOh2faww
Please note the part begins at 2:30



Best Opinion by far


Bowie said:


> I'm gonna have to say yes. The whole point of the game is to save Tails, and there's obviously a reason for Sonic to be saving Tails, right? Think about it. Why would Sonic be saving Tails? Why would Tails be in need of saving? Because something bad is going to happen to him otherwise, and that bad thing seems to be death. There's really no other explanation. It's very sinister, however. It's not the sort of thing you'd expect to see in a Sonic the Hedgehog game. I applaud the developers for putting it in, though. I mean, it would be even more sinister to think Sonic simply gave up trying to save his best friend, and that his best friend was just gonna be left waiting for the day Sonic would come to save him. It's very emotional. The developers are always taking risks like this, though. Remember E-102 Gamma? He killed his brothers, and then killed himself. Originally, the developers planned to make him shoot himself in the head, but they thought that would be too shocking, so they just made it appear as if he'd died in the explosion, although the truth is that he had the ability to recover, but the only way to free the bird inside him was to die, so he died.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know the story behind this game, but that's what it seems to imply.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 20, 2014)

Sonic is just faster than Tails? I don't know...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

This game was so unforgiving, as I was one of the unfortunate ones who grew up with the Game Gear version.
It may be applied, but.....he's invincible, he can't die.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Actually was oretty scared at this. If you watched the second video from 2:30 it all adds up

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> This game was so unforgiving, as I was one of the unfortunate ones who grew up with the Game Gear version.
> It may be applied, but.....he's invincible, he can't die.



I can relate... Lavender town... Emulator 2013 thats the day I was scared for the first time
Eh not really I just screamed


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Actually was oretty scared at this. If you watched the second video from 2:30 it all adds up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Lavender Town is gloomy for a happy game, but...it didn't scare me that much. 
Granted I didn't play the first Gen until my Emulator High in 2007.
Also, K.K. Dirge is scarier than  Lavender Town IMO.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Lavender Town is gloomy for a happy game, but...it didn't scare me that much.
> Granted I didn't play the first Gen until my Emulator High in 2007.
> Also, K.K. Dirge is scarier than  Lavender Town IMO.



I looked it up... OH GOD


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Wanna know whats scary?
Lavender towns song speed up


----------



## mikanmilk (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh my god.
So glad I grew up with the Genesis one!


----------



## Murray (Sep 24, 2014)

lol this is so funny


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

I just love it how a few people didn't even play the game.
Lovley.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I just love it how a few people didn't even play the game.
> Lovley.



So true how people dont even realize how creepy it was watching this at night.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm gonna have to say yes. The whole point of the game is to save Tails, and there's obviously a reason for Sonic to be saving Tails, right? Think about it. Why would Sonic be saving Tails? Why would Tails be in need of saving? Because something bad is going to happen to him otherwise, and that bad thing seems to be death. There's really no other explanation. It's very sinister, however. It's not the sort of thing you'd expect to see in a Sonic the Hedgehog game. I applaud the developers for putting it in, though. I mean, it would be even more sinister to think Sonic simply gave up trying to save his best friend, and that his best friend was just gonna be left waiting for the day Sonic would come to save him. It's very emotional. The developers are always taking risks like this, though. Remember E-102 Gamma? He killed his brothers, and then killed himself. Originally, the developers planned to make him shoot himself in the head, but they thought that would be too shocking, so they just made it appear as if he'd died in the explosion, although the truth is that he had the ability to recover, but the only way to free the bird inside him was to die, so he died.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I'm gonna have to say yes. The whole point of the game is to save Tails, and there's obviously a reason for Sonic to be saving Tails, right? Think about it. Why would Sonic be saving Tails? Why would Tails be in need of saving? Because something bad is going to happen to him otherwise, and that bad thing seems to be death. There's really no other explanation. It's very sinister, however. It's not the sort of thing you'd expect to see in a Sonic the Hedgehog game. I applaud the developers for putting it in, though. I mean, it would be even more sinister to think Sonic simply gave up trying to save his best friend, and that his best friend was just gonna be left waiting for the day Sonic would come to save him. It's very emotional. The developers are always taking risks like this, though. Remember E-102 Gamma? He killed his brothers, and then killed himself. Originally, the developers planned to make him shoot himself in the head, but they thought that would be too shocking, so they just made it appear as if he'd died in the explosion, although the truth is that he had the ability to recover, but the only way to free the bird inside him was to die, so he died.



You went deep man I respect that


----------



## n64king (Sep 25, 2014)

Or just for arguments sake, maybe Tails isn't dead and it's just the bad ending. That's been done before, main character dies, or a series has a kill switch area that, if taking that route, would ruin that game's canon ending as well as any future game in the series. Bad endings aren't always considered canon. Especially if Tails is "dead", you need Tails in the future games. Unless of course Sonic 2 is suppose to be in the future from ALL other Sonic games, then you can kill whoever you want if it's suppose to be the end of it all anyway. *points to Legend of Zelda* Perfect example of games coming out in a "wrong order".
But unless that there's something that can totally dispel that then ok.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

All I can say is.
However he actually dies in the ending, he got rekt hard.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Bowie (Sep 27, 2014)

Did you seriously just claim my opinion to be the best of all so far? I appreciate that.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Did you seriously just claim my opinion to be the best of all so far? I appreciate that.



Yes yes i did. It was well thought.


----------

